# Disabling onboard sound on phoenix award bios?



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

hello, im trying to find out how to disable onboard sound in my bios and/or in device manager. i believe i have phoenix award bios, my motherboard is Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS and came with supremeFX sound card, i think i still need to disable onboard sound though, as im having problems with my new prelude soundcard. iv allready removed the supremeFX card though.
i cant seem the find the 'onboard sound' option in there.

Does anyone have any knowledge of this bios and could help me out plz?

thanks for your time.

btw, the closest matches was an option in advanced->hardward configuration labeled 'HD audio [auto]' and 'front pannel audio [HD audio]'(options to choose from in front pannel audio where: HD audio, and AC '97.
i dont know if i should mess with any of these things, and i dont want to rule out the possibility of having overlooked an 'onboard sound' disable option. im not very experienced with the bios.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Disable the HD audio in the Onboard Device Configuration menu. Your new sound card will need to have a front panel audio header to hook up your front panel connection to.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Disable the HD audio in the Onboard Device Configuration menu. Your new sound card will need to have a front panel audio header to hook up your front panel connection to.


thanks very much for the reply.
i dont know what you mean by the second part, im not that experienced with pcs, could you tell me what you mean by a 'front panel audio header' plz, and whether i have to do anything with the 'front panel audio' option (which is currently set to HD audio) in the bios?
is it something to do with the mic and headphone slots at front of my case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the mic and headphone ports are connected to the motherboards onboard sound if you replace that with a sound card the ports will not work unless you hook the wires to the sound card providing the card you got has that option not all of them do.
If you disable HD sound you will not have the option to change the other setting as it becomes meaningless because it is disabled.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

ah, i understand now,
thanks very much for the help.

this is a great forum


----------

